# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Υπόλοιπες Συσκευές Ήχου >  Επισκευη eq ενος μεικτη

## thelegr

Καλησπερα!

Εχω εναν μεικτη (μαρκας δεν θυμαμαι γιατι τον εχω ανοιξει στον πανγκο εργασειας) που εχει ενσωματομενο ικουαλαϊζερ που απ οτι ειδα πανω στην πλακετα εχει 3 BA3812L.
Το προβλημα μου ειναι το εξης: οταν ανοιγω το EQ στο δεξι καναλι χανονται τελειως οι χαμιλες συχνοτητες και το ποντενσιομετρο δεν ρυθμιζει τιποτα παραμονο οταν το βαζω στο τερμα κανει ενα δυνατο φυσιμα ("φσσσσσσσσσσ" η καπως ετσι). τι μπορει να φταιει, τα ολοκληρωμενα αυτα υπαρχουν στο εμποριο, και αν ναι θα τα βρω στον φανο (Θελω να τα αντικαταστισω);

σε λιγο που θα παω παλι στον μεικτη θα ανεβασω και φωτο

----------


## thelegr

Το μηχανιμα ειναι ενα παναρχαιο EXPELEC. Συγκεκριμενα ειναι το MIX-005S


Καμια ιδεα κανεις για το τι μπορει να φταιει η για το που μπορω να βρω τα ολοκληρωμενα η αντικαταστατες τους;

----------


## thelegr

το κυκλωμα του πρεπει να ειναι το fig. 3 του datasheet του ολοκληρωμενου

----------


## GSA-ELECTRONIC

Καποτε ειχα επισκευαση κι εγω εναν παρομοιο μικτη 
και απο οτι θυμαμαι ηταν το ποιο πανω μοντελο απ' τον δικο σου
το EXPELEC MIX-006S αυτον που εχει και SAMPLER αν ξερεις.
Νομιζω δεν ειναι θεμα ολοκληρωμενων, ειναι θεμα σκονης που
μπαινει μεσα στα ποτενσιομετρα και τα καταστρεφη.
απο αυτο πασχουν αυτη οι μικτες κατα τα αλλα ειναι καλα εργαλεια.
Οταν δεν τον χρησιμοποιης καλο θα ειναι να τον σκεπαζεις με κατι 
για να αποφευγεις τι σκονη.

----------


## thelegr

μολις παω αθηνα (το επομενο σαββατοκυριακο) θα παρω ενα ποτενσιομετρο και αν βρω το ολοκληρωμενο και βλεπουμε τι φταιει.... Αληθεια μιπως ξερεις η οποιος αλλος ξερει αν υπαρχει ακομα η ισως καποιοι αντικαταστατες του;

----------


## giannhsb

Υπάρχει! http://www.ebay.com/itm/1PCS-ROHM-BA...item33703bf8b6

----------


## duomax03

Προτού μπεις σε αυτή την διαδικασία της αντικατάστασης, δοκίμασε να καθαρίσεις την πλακέτα και τα εξαρτήματα με κάποιο ειδικό χημικό σπραυ χωρίς λάδι ή απλά με άφθονο άσπρο οινόπνευμα.

    Και κάτι άλλο. Το ποτενσιόμετρο θα πρέπει να είναι λογαριθμικό, γιατί η ίδια η φύση του ήχου είναι λογαριθμική

----------


## xsterg

θα σου προτεινα και εγω να ξεκινησεις με καθαρισμο των ποτενσιομετρων. αν δεν αποδωσει αυτο μετα αντικατασταση τους και τελος αν δεν εχει γινει τιποτα αλλαγη του ολοκληρωμενου. το προβλημα υπαρχει και οταν κανεις παρακαμψη τον ισοσταθμιστη? ειναι προβλημα που εμφανιζεται μονο σε καποια περιοχη του ισοσταθμιστη? τα ποτενσιομετρα αυτα δεν πρεπει να ειναι λογαριθμικα. λογαριθμικο ποτενσιομετρο μπαινει μονο για την ρυθμιση του ογκου φωνης το γνωστο σε ολους volume.

----------


## east electronics

*




 Αρχικό μήνυμα από duomax03


Προτού μπεις σε αυτή την διαδικασία της αντικατάστασης, δοκίμασε να καθαρίσεις την πλακέτα και τα εξαρτήματα με κάποιο ειδικό χημικό σπραυ χωρίς λάδι ή απλά με άφθονο άσπρο οινόπνευμα.

    Και κάτι άλλο. Το ποτενσιόμετρο θα πρέπει να είναι λογαριθμικό, γιατί η ίδια η φύση του ήχου είναι λογαριθμική



 να σε στολισω ??? η να κρατηθω  ????  ενα καρρο ......*@##$%^^&** λες ....
οι μικτες δεν ειναι τζαμαριες ουτε κρυσταλλινα ποτηρια .... ο καθαρισμος με χημικα σπρευ και αλλα τραγελαφικα η το αφθονο ασπρο οινοπνευμα μονο απο πλευρας αισθητικης μπορoυν να βοηθησουν ..... τα ηλεκτρονικα κυκλωματα δουλευουν το ιδιο καλα  καθαρα η βρωμικα δεν ειναι ποτηρια ..... ( τα ποτενσιομετρα ομως πρεπει να ειναι πεντακαθαρα  κα φυσικα δεν καθαριζονται με οινοπνευμα και καμμια φορα μια και περιεχουν βιομηχανικη μπιχλα μεσα ουτε καν με σπρευ ) 

επισης τραγικη παπ%$&*%^#$&*()^&)(& ρια ειναι αυτο  :"""""Και κάτι άλλο. Το ποτενσιόμετρο θα πρέπει να είναι λογαριθμικό, γιατί η ίδια η φύση του ήχου είναι λογαριθμική 						""""  ...τελικα λογαριθμικες ειναι μονο οι γνωσεις σου πανω στο αντικειμενο ....

Λογαριθμικα ειναι μονο τα ποτενσιομετρα τα οποια ρυθμιζουν την ενταση του ηχου ...Ο λογος ειναι οτι η ανθρωπινη αντιληψη περι ηχου και εντασης  δεν συμβαδιζει με την οπτικη ενδειξη που μποιρει να παρεχει ενα ποτενσιομετρο συρρομενο η περιστρεφομενο ....γενικοτερα θελουμε στην αρχη να πηγαινει σιγα και ομαλα  και μετα να δινει μεχρι το τελος ....

ολα τα αλλα ποτενσιομετρα τονων  ,equalizer,balance ειναι παντα γραμμικα για λογους ρυθμισης αλλα και για λογους παγματικης οπτικοποιησης .....
*
ασχετοσυνη ......

----------


## east electronics

τωρα ...επι του πρακτεου και για να βοηθηθει και ο ανθρωπος ουσιατικα ....

δυστυχως αν δεις και το κυκλωμα  αν καποιο ποτενσιομετρο ειναι βρωμικο και εχει φτασει σε σημειο να κανεις διακοπες  τοτε τα πραγματα δεν  θα πανε καλα  και το καλυτερο θα ηταν αν βρεις να τα αλλαξεις ολα  τα ποτενσιομετρα ωστε να εισαι σιγουρος οτι θα δουλεουν και στο μελλον ....

χρησιμη και ουσιαστικη πληροφορια ειναι  παρακατω 

Τα Ιαπωνικα ποτενσιομετρα  ALPHA NOBLE ALPS  και ολα τα αντιγραφα τους απο taiwan  η κινα εκτος απο την τιμη τους σε Ω η ΚΩ συνοδευονται και απο ενα χαρακτηριστικο Α η Β  Στα ιαπωνικης σχολης το Α εινι λογαριθμικο και αρα καταλληλο για οποιαδηποτε εφαρμογη volume  ενω το Β ειναι γραμμικο και αρα καταλληλο για  tone control , equalizer, balance ....

Στα ευρωπαικα ποτενσιομετρα  philips piher radiohm παιζει ακριβως το αντιθετο ....

με προσοχη λοιπον

φτηνα ποτενισομετρα τετοιου τυπου μπορεις να βρεις και στον ΦΑνο 2103828748  αλλα με δειγμα στο χερι

----------


## materatsi

Για το φυσημα που αναφερεις,κανε ελεγχο και στη βαθμιδα του εφε (echo-delay),καθως και στους διακοπτες επιλογης (phono) μηπως διαρρεουν.Και φυσικα αν ειναι ραγισμενα τα ποτενσιομετρα αναζητησε αυτα που χαρακτηρισε ο Σακης.

----------


## mariosinsuex

Αγαπητέ θα συμφωνήσω με τον προλαλήσαντα Sakis,σε πανομοιότυπο πρόβλημα με τον μείκτη μου Vestax,το μόνο που χρειάστηκε είναι να αλλάξω τα ποτενσιόμετρα,(όσο πιο καλά,τόσο πιο καλή απόδοση έχουν) (ότι πκηρώνεις παίρνεις....)με παραγγελία από την ALPS (πρωτοπόρος εταιρία και συνεργάτης των μεγαλύτερων κατασκευαστών του είδους), ξέρεις ότι το αποτέλεσμα θα είναι ΤΕΛΕΙΟ.... Τώρα μπορείς να τα αντικαταστήσεις και με κοινά ποτενσιόμετρα που όπως προαναφέρθηκε "στο χέρι προς επίδειξη".

----------


## east electronics

Μπραβο ρε Μαριε ....και γαμω τα  avatar .... η εικονα ειναι φοβερη ..την χρησιμοποιησα και εγω για να κανω ενα αστειο για τα εργαλεια της δουλειας 


 μου  δες εδω :

----------

Danza (09-03-12)

----------


## mariosinsuex

αχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχααχαχαχαχαχαχαχχααααααα   

Προσκυνώ.......
Δεν παλεύεσαι.......χαχαχαχαχαχα
(Με συγχωρείτε για το εκτος τόπου σχόλιο αλλά ομολογουμένως είναι πολύ εύστοχες οι περιγραφές των αντικειμένων....)

----------

